# would you date someone with a lazy eye



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

wud ya?


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

_yes, i would

_a lazy eye is where the skin sags over one doesn't it? It's not where you look left yet one of your eyes looks at the right?

Anyways, the male species can get away with more imperfections than women-a guy with wrinkles and crinkles at his eyes can look hot yet a woman with the same can look graceful or whatver but it's rare that she can be "hot"


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i thought lazy eye was when one eye just looks like it's half asleep. Lucy Liu has one, i think and she is pretty.

i would date. yes.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

I think it would be highly superficial to exclude someone from ones dating prospects based solely on that physical feature. What if the rest of that person looked attractive? Also, most people do have physical flaws (i.e. weight, acne, and the list goes on). Lazy eyes can be corrected surgically anyway.


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 26, 2011)

Lazy eye, tail, horns and fur! You betcha!:yes


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

Thom Yorke's got one, though he's not considered the most attractive person on the planet... I beg to differ.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Yes


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

Yes, it's not an issue for me.


----------



## Siertes (Oct 27, 2011)

My left eye looks more closed than my right and no one has said yes to me yet heh...but by "lazy eye" I'm sure you mean those whose eyes sometimes look in different directions.

My answer is yes.


----------



## Minnow (Oct 22, 2011)

Yes I would. I've known a lot of people with lazy eyes, and I don't find them off-putting at all.


----------



## beansly (Sep 5, 2011)

I have Strabismus so there is no way I would ever exclude someone with a lazy eye out. Just like I would hope no one would do that to me.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Might be the odd one out here but nope.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Yup its not a big deal to me.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Yes, I would. That's not a big deal to me at all.


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

beansly said:


> I have Strabismus so there is no way I would ever exclude someone with a lazy eye out. Just like I would hope no one would do that to me.


 imthe same way


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

letitrock said:


> _yes, i would
> 
> _a lazy eye is where the skin sags over one doesn't it? It's not where you look left yet one of your eyes looks at the right?
> 
> Anyways, the male species can get away with more imperfections than women-a guy with wrinkles and crinkles at his eyes can look hot yet a woman with the same can look graceful or whatver but it's rare that she can be "hot"


I think Paris still looks hot with a lazy eye.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Yup, I would.


----------



## rnotlee (Oct 10, 2011)

If she's cute enough to tote a lazy eye, then I probably won't. My SA's just gonna kick in harder when I see that.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

My brother's got one, and it doesn't seem to bother his girlfriend


----------

